# Neuere Alternative zum Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-484G75Nks? 13" Notebook



## SaschaW (26. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich plane derzeit ein neues 13" Notebook zu kaufen. Da ich demnächst viel unterwegs bin, sollte das Gerät 13" nicht überschreiten. Zudem möchte ich unterwegs auch ein wenig spielen (Civ 5 und das kommende Old Republic). Das man im 13" Sektor keine Performance Wunder für Spiele findet, ist mir absolut klar. Ins Auge gefasst hatte ich zB das Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-484G75Nks. Für 849 Euro ein ordentliches Intel Core i5-480M Gerät mit AMD Radeon HD 6550M.

Das Problem ist einfach die Tatsache, dass dieses Gerät nun schon über ein halbes Jahr alt ist. Ich gehe somit mal davon aus, dass man deutlich neuere Komponenten heutzutage kriegt. Persönlich würde ich aber gerne in diesem maximal 850 Euro Preissektor bleiben. Schön wäre zudem auch eine SSD aufgrund der Lautstärke. Besonders groß muss diese nicht einmal sein.

Würde mich über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2011)

Du kriegst nicht automatisch "deutlich bessere" Komponenten, nur weil das Modell "schon" ein halbes Jahr alt ist. Die Notebooks ordnen sich in der Regel sowieso in etwa da ein vom Preis, wo die von der Leistung her hingehören  

Du meinst also das hier: Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-484G75nks (LX.RAC02.030) | Geizhals.at Deutschland  ? Ich hab mal geschaut: es gibt ansonsten ausschließlich schlechtere Modelle, was die Spielefähigkeit angeht, bis auf ein anderes Acer, das wohl der Nachfolger und sogar preiswerter ist: Acer Aspire TimelineX 3830TG-2414G75nbb (LX.RFR02.017) | Geizhals.at Deutschland   alle anderen bis ca. 900€ haben eine deutlich schwächere Graifkkarte. Die 6550m im älteren Acer würde Anno 1404 bei maximalen Details mit nicht ganz 30 FPS schaffen, die Nvidia 540m ebenfalls nicht. Selbst mit Quadcore nicht. Beide Karten sind ähnlich gut/schlecht, auf mittel sollten beide das locker schaffen. Das heißt: bis auf die modernere CPU hat das neuere Acer keine Vorteile, aber ich würde natürlich das "modernere" nehmen, auch weil es preiswerter ist.

Wegen der SSD: ein 13er mit ner SSD ab Werk findest Du für so einen Preis nicht, überhaupt sind SSDs in Notebooks unterhalb der Businessklasse fast nicht zu finden. Denn eine SSD macht ein Notebook direkt 50-100€ teurer, und dann ist es auch nur eine kleine SSD, so dass das ganze höchst unattraktiv für den Massenmarkt ist. Dort machen manchmal schon 10-20€ Aufpreis den Erfolg oder Misserfolg eines Modelles aus. Die weitaus größere Zahl an Kunden will halt auch zum gleichen Preis lieber 500GB HDD als eine 80GB SSD. Die Vorteile von mehr Platz sind für die meisten wichtiger als das schnellere Booten und Programme-Öffnen per SSD, die Lautstärke ist erst recht ein minimal kleines Thema, da HDDs ja sowieso nicht grad "laut" sind, sondern eher leise und ein bisschen rattern, wenn man wirklich genau hinhört - das stört nur sehr sehr wenige Leute wirklich extrem. und wen es SO sehr stört, der gibt dann auch nicht ungern das Geld aus, um selber eine SSD nachzurüsten.


----------



## Apfelringo (26. August 2011)

Wenn ich Acer lese oder höre, muss ich immer an quitschendes plastik, wackelige bildschirme, klapprige laufwerke und laute festplatten denkne.
Da gibts einen von Asus:
Asus U30SD-RO096V 33,8 cm Notebook silber: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Ich meine es gäbe auch einen mit ner 550m aber da hab ich mich wohl gerirrt.


----------



## SaschaW (27. August 2011)

@Herbboy
Das Acer Aspire TimelineX 3830TG-2414G75nbb schneidet in Tests deutlich schlechter ab, als das Acer Aspire TimelineX 3820TG-484G75Nks. 

@Ringo
Das Asus geht zum einen über die 850 Euro hinaus. Damit könnte ich gerade noch so leben aber die über 2kg sind zuviel für ein mobiles Gerät. 

Danke euch beiden. Ich werde mir einfach was ultra portables von Apple mit wenig Gewicht kaufen und auf Spiele verzichten. ^^ Oder am Ende doch das Acer Aspire TimelineX 3830TG-2414G75nbb. Das scheint ja der Überflieger unter den 13" Geräten zu sein.


----------



## K3n$! (27. August 2011)

Wie wärs mit dem:

Schenker XMG A301-8AG | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Nur die Grafikkarte ist nicht so stark.


Nur das Acer Aspire hat eine bessere Karte verbaut: 

Acer Aspire TimelineX 3830TG-2414G75nbb (LX.RFR02.017) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## SaschaW (27. August 2011)

Das Schenker wäre aufgrund der verfügbaren SSD eine gute Alternative. Jedoch findet man nirgendwo Testberichte zum Gerät. Ist die Nvidia 520M deutlich schlechter als die im Aspire verbaute AMD Radeon HD 6550M?


----------



## K3n$! (27. August 2011)

Du wirst schon einen Unterschied merken, wenn du spielst. 

Die AMD Karte belegt Platz 103 und die Nvidia 174. Das ist schon ein ganz schönes Stück.

--> AMD Radeon HD 6650M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ

--> NVIDIA GeForce GT 520M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2011)

Inwiefern hat der neue Acer denn schlechter abgeschnitten? Wenn dem so ist, nimm halt den "alten" Acer (der ja trotzdem moderne Technik hat). Für Anno wird der nicht schlechter sein, die neueren core i5 sind halt etwas stromsparender, aber nicht direkt gleichgetakteten core i5 der Vorgängergenation überlegen. Andere Grafikkarten unterhalb der 6550 oder 540m sind halt echt direkt deutlich schwächer, und bis ca 900€ gibt es bei 13Zöllern eben maximal diese beiden Modelle von Acer, alle anderen (die ich finden konnte) haben schwächere Karten. Sonst hätte ich Dir auch weitere Alternativen genannt.  

Und wegen Acer allgemein: schlechter als andere, die zu dem Preis ähnliches bieten,sind die auch nicht. Die haben sich halt wegen wirklich nicht grad gut verarbeiteten Modellen vor 4-5 Jahren den Ruf bei einigen total versaut.


----------



## -NeXoN- (28. August 2011)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Inwiefern hat der neue Acer denn schlechter abgeschnitten?



Das neue Modell ist generell schlechter verarbeitet als das neue 3830TG. So ist das Plastik Chassis von der Qualität her nicht mit dem des 3820TG vergleichbar. Zudem besitzt der 3820 einen Deckel aus gebürstetem Aluminium. Der gravierenste Rückschritt ist, dass Acer beim 3830 aus einem für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren Grund den zusätzlichen Lüfter wieder entfernt hat. Das 3820TG hat JEWEILS einen Kühler/ Lüfter für CPU sowie GPU. Der GPU pustet dabei nach links hinaus, der CPU nach rechts. Anbei mal ein Bild von meinem eigenen 3820TG welches diese Tatsache bestens veranschaulicht. Ich habe die originale (und wie man sehen kann überdimensionierte) Wärmleitpaste entfernt um sie durch Flüssigmetall zu ersetzen, was die Temperaturen unter Last um 8C° gesenkt hat .. aber BTT:

Auch ohne dieses Unterfangen kannst du auch dem 3820TG wunderbar zocken. BC2 spiele ich auf High (HBAO und AA aus, 1366 x 768) bei 40 - 70 Frames. Anno 1404 läuft bei mitteleren bis hoheren Details bei stabilen 30 Frames. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass es für mich persönlich in vielen Spielen keinen Unterschied macht, ob die Details auf mid oder high stehen, da der 13 Zoll Screen zu klein ist als dass man einen großartigen Unterschied erkennen könnte, und das sage ich als Mensch mit eigentlich sonst utopischen Ansprüchen.

Wie gesagt hat der 3820TG 2 Lüfter, was ihn im idle *unhörbar* leise macht, da die Abwärme über 2 langsame (sprich leise) Lüfter aus dem System befördert werden kann, statt nur einem Lüfter der das gesamte System kühlen muss. Die Akkulaufzeit liegt mit reelen 6 Stunden (niedrigste Helligkeit, WLAN surfen) in einem sehr guten Bereich. Zudem kannst du dir, wenn du ein Bastler sein solltest, so wie ich ein Lightboard einlöten. Die Garantie ist danach aber natürlich futsch 

Alles in allem bleibt zusagen dass sofern du den 3820TG noch irgendwo ergattern kannst, kauf ihn dir. Er bietet ein unglaublich gutes P/L Verhältnis. Ich habe mir immer geschworen niemals einen Acer zu kaufen (da sie ja nun nicht das Beste Image haben), aber dieses Gerät hat mich definitiv eines besseren belehrt und ich kann es einfach nur empfehlen (vor allem noch in Kombination mit einer SSD  )

Hoffe ich konnte helfen

Tante Edith sagt:
Ich sehe grade dass die letzten verfügbaren Modelle bei 849€ losgehen, zumindest wenn man den i5 480M haben möchte, den ich zum zocken auch empfehlen würde. Ich habe vor 3-4 Monaten 650€ dafür bezahlt und bin deshalb so vom P/L überzeugt, kann ihn aber auch für 850€ noch bedenkenlos empfehlen.


----------



## SaschaW (28. August 2011)

Das 3830 hat in Testberichten gerade auch deshalb schlecht abgeschnitten, weil teilweise unbeabsichtigt gedrosselt wurde. Aber Acer bügelt das nicht aus. Acer Aspire TimelineX 3830TG - 2414G75nbb Notebook im Test berbezahlter Blaumann auf notebookjournal.de

@Nexon
Danke für deinen Einblick. Wie kommt es das du nur 650 dafür bezahlt hast aber das Gerät heute 850 Euro kostet? Zumal alle Testberichte zum Release auch von einem Preis rund um 850 Euro ausgehen. Als Negativpunkte wird beim Review von Notebookjournal die Hitzeentwicklung genannt. Du hast gebastelt aber wie schaut das wirklich im Auslieferungszustand aus. Wird es schnell warm? Zudem wäre die Lautstärke der Lüfter bei Spielen interessant.


----------



## -NeXoN- (28. August 2011)

SaschaW schrieb:


> @Nexon
> Wie kommt es das du nur 650 dafür bezahlt hast aber das Gerät heute 850 Euro kostet? Zumal alle Testberichte zum Release auch von einem Preis rund um 850 Euro ausgehen.



Ich hab es wohl grade in einer günstigen Talfahrt erwischt. Zu Release kostete es 850, der Preis sank dann (wie das mit allen technischen Sachen so ist) auf in meinem Falle 650 €. Da das Gerät jetzt nicht mehr hergestellt wird, aber dennoch sehr begehrt ist (grade da man wirklich viel daran basteln kann, es gibt große Foren mit unzähligen Tweaks & Mods) werden die letzten verfügbaren Modelle nun wieder zu einem höheren Preis gehandelt.



SaschaW schrieb:


> Als Negativpunkte wird beim Review von Notebookjournal die Hitzeentwicklung genannt. Du hast gebastelt aber wie schaut das wirklich im Auslieferungszustand aus. Wird es schnell warm?



Das kann ich absolut *nicht* bestätigen. Ich habe es 2 Monate betrieben ohne daran gebastelt zu haben, mit der Standard Wärmleitpaste drauf und ohne Übertaktung. Im idle bzw normalen Officebetrieb nutzt man ja von jeher die Hybridlösung (also deaktiviert die Grafikkarte per mitgelieferter Software vollständig). Die größte Wärmequelle ist damit schonmal deaktiviert und wie ich bereits sagte, ist es nahezu unmöglich das Notebook dann noch zu hören. Das lässt natürlich darauf schliessen, dass auch so gut wie keine Wärme da ist die abgeführt werden müsste. (Nur zur Info nebenbei: Ich kann das Gerät Abends im Bett bei abosluter Stille neben mir stehen haben, und das einzige was man wahrnimmt ist evtl ein leises säuseln der Kondensatoren).

Bei Spielen ist es natürlich klar dass das Gerät nicht "kühl" bleibt. Nach einigen Minuten pendelt sich die CPU bei ca 80 Grad C° ein. Für die GPU habe ich leider keine Werte. Aus den Lüftungsschlitzen kommt dabei natürlich relativ heisse Luft .. aber das ist weniger Schuld des Notebooks als allgemeine Tatsache dass Chips unter Last nunmal immense Abwärme produzieren. Ich habe und hatte zu keiner Zeit das Gefühl dass das Notebook mit der Abwärme überlastet ist, durch die 2 Lüfter kommt es sehr gut und auch unter Vollast noch relativ leise damit klar. Die Oberfläche/ Tastatur heizt sich dabei zu keiner Zeit unangenehm auf. Natürlich wird es warm, aber keinesfalls so dass es stören würde oder man es gar nicht mehr anfassen könnte. Nach der Zocksession kühlt sich der CPU dann auch innerhalb von 2 -3 Minuten wieder auf 40 - 50 Grad ab und die Lüfter fahren wieder runter. wenn man dann den Luftstrom mit der Hand überprüft, fühlt man dass Temperaturen ausströmen die etwas über Zimmertemperatur liegen, sprich: normale Betriebstemparatur


----------

